# Love you guys



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We have a tornado warning in our area and I'm a bit freaked out right now. We lost power twice and it looks totally crazy outside. Just wanted to say I love you guys and if you don't see me for a bit, I probly just lost my power. Our house is in a spot that we should be totally fine but it looks like we may have to start gathering up some candles. :hug: love you guys hopefully it won't touch down and everyone around the area is ok.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

good luck you guys  weve never had tornados here until a couple of weeks ago.. this has been a really bad year (with the weather) hopefully itll just blow over


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am watching the weather! I am here if you guys need anything


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you guys. It's pretty scary, I hope it just blows over.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Wow, that's scary! Praying for you! Probably a good thing we don't get hurricanes here... I would be a complete basket case and would probably need some heavy sedatives if I was in your position... lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

scary, stay safe hope it passes without damaging anything.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hang on tight and stay safe! Hope you guys are ok.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So far every things a ok. We have a tornado watch till tomorrow but the weather has lightened up quite a bit so no more worries. I have some cool pics of some funnel clouds I'll post in the morning.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Post those pics !!!! Glad you good.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

You guys still there, everything good? What's up with that kind of weather in sunny Cali? Don't have a basement to hide in either I suppose...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

We all lovers ya too girl...

I didn't think California got Tornadoes... Especially northern Cali


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow a tornado in california? That is strange indeed. I live in tornado alley Oklahoma. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So we had a tiny tornado. The only thing it took out was the clear wire tower so I didn't have internet all day yesterday lol. I'm way glad we didn't get anything bad I totally don't have a basement.

Here's the hail smashing down on us









making the yard white









Here's the funnel cloud caught by the news, this is about 8 miles south of the house.


----------

